

101 Blogging Tip for Newbie and Experienced Bloggers - mladen
https://medium.com/p/1c56306d54ec

======
A_Pizza_Guy
blogging tip: It helps if you proof read your title before submitting to HN

~~~
mladen
I think that title is just fine: 1 tip, 2 tips. 101 tip, 102 tips.

~~~
forlulz
_facepalm_

101 items indicate a plurality. 1 tip, 21 tips, 101 tips...

